# Laserschwert Effekt Color Key



## lukashoe (11. April 2006)

Hi,
Ich wollte mal nachfragen,wie man in After Effects 7 Pro (Testversion)
einen Laserschwert Effekt so machen kann, dass man einen Stock rot(oder so)
gefärbt hat und in After Effects wählt man irgendwie einen Color Key oder so aus,
dass man einen Laserschwert Effekt hat, der auf dem rotem Stock liegt. Und ihm folgt.

Weil dass mit solid Objekt ist mir zu mühsam jeden Frame dass Laserschwert zu verschieben...


----------



## axn (11. April 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!

Color Keying ist nicht der richtige Ansatz. Das Stichwort ist Motion Captur. Dabei verfolgt eine Software einen oder mehrere Markierungspunkte in eine, zwei oder alle drei Dimensionen. Für ordentliches Motion Capture werden im Studio viele Kameras eingesetzt. Die Bewegungsinformationen werden dann auf virtuelle Formen oder Charakter übertragen. Für dein Laserschwert benötigst du die Erfassung in alle Dimensionen, trotzdem ist es ein recht einfaches Setup, da eigentlich nur zwei Trackingpunkte verfolgt werden müssen. Wichtig ist dabei, dass immer mindestens zwei zu sehen sind, also nicht nur den Schwertanfang und das Ende markieren, damit für den Fall dass ein Punkt verdeckt ist, ein weiterer zu sehen ist.
After Effects besitzt einen recht ordentlichen Tracker, der auch perspektivisch recht zuverlässig arbeitet. Lies dir die Hilfe zum Thema Tracking durch und probier ein wenig. Es gibt viel zum Thema zu finden...

mfg

axn


----------



## lukashoe (11. April 2006)

Vielen Dank!
Werde ich machen.  (google,google)


----------



## lukashoe (11. April 2006)

Kennt jemand zufällig Motion Capture Tutorials?


----------



## 27b-6 (11. April 2006)

Moin!

Hier auch für Dich mein üblicher Tip für Anfänger: Fang doch erst mal mit kleineren Projekten an, um die Basics zu lernen; wenn Du das Prgramm einigermassen beherrschst kannst Du dich ja immer noch auf Motion Capture stürzen.


----------



## lukashoe (12. April 2006)

Viele Basics kenn ich auch schon.
Kann mir zufällig jemand erklären, wie man die Motion Tracker setzen kann,so,dass sie dem Laserschwert folgen?


----------



## lukashoe (12. April 2006)

Axn:
Hatte mir deinen Post nicht richtig durchgelesen. 
Ich guck mal in die Hilfe von AE.


----------



## lukashoe (12. April 2006)

Ich habe jetzt einen Motion Tracker auf den roten Stock gesetzt und die Feature Region auf den Bereich gestellt, indem das Laserschwert zu sehen ist.
Die Such Region habe ich etwas größer gemacht.
In den ersten Frames folgt der Tracker dem Stock, doch dan springt er vom Stock ab und bewegt sich völlig anders. (obwohl im Hintergrund nichts rotes ist.)

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## lukashoe (14. April 2006)

Weiß niemand was dazu?


----------



## lukashoe (14. April 2006)

Ich habe folgendes gefunden.
http://www.toolfarm.com/tutorials/lightsaber.html
Die machen das mit Tischtennisbällen.
Geht das nicht einfach indem ich auf den Anfang und das Ende einen Tracker setze.
Weiß wirklich niemand,wie das geht?


----------



## lukashoe (16. April 2006)

Haallllooo?
Funkstille?


----------



## lukashoe (18. April 2006)

Führt wirklich kein Weg an Rotoscoping voebei? (Wenn nicht,setz ich meinen Bruder dran.Dann kann der das machen. )


----------



## axn (20. April 2006)

Sorry, gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück...  

Nicht verzweifeln! Ich hab zwar nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung im 3D Tracking, AFX sollte deinen Fall aber hin bekommen. Ich kenne dein Material nicht. Der äußere Rahmen des Trackers sollte immer nur so groß sein, dass die Bewegung des durch den inneren Rahmen markierten Punktes zum nächsten Frame, noch in seinem Bereich liegen würde - möglichst wenig größer, aber auch nicht kleiner... Wenn AFX nicht in der Lage ist, Anfang oder Ende des Schwertes zu verfolgen, müssen die Punkte deutlicher markiert werden. Wenn du z.B. nur die Spitze trackst, verändert sich das Aussehen deines markierten Punktes mit dem Schwertwinkel. Ein andersfarbiger runder Markierungspunkt (TTBall) ist sinnvoll. Möglicherweise sind eure Bewegungen mit 25fps aufgezeichnet auch zu schnell, um sie in einem sinnvollen sensiblen Trackingbereich zu halten? Bewegungsunschärfen? Ausleuchtung? Möglicherweise ist es sinnvoll das Material vorher zu deinterlacen? Habe gerade nochmal kurz nach gelesen. Für perspektivisches Tracking benötigst du 4 Trackingpunkte. Um Markierungen in der Schwertmitte kommst du also nicht herum... Nochmal lesen und viel testen bevor du deinen Bruder "verbrauchst"  

mfg

axn


----------



## lukashoe (21. April 2006)

Vielen Dank.
Hatte nicht bedacht dass andere Menschen ja in den Urlaub fahren...
Ich setz mal mehrere Tracking Punkte.Aber ich versteh noch nich,wie ich nachher Das Lasersschwert dadrauf setzen soll.


----------



## axn (22. April 2006)

Habe gerade nochmal die Episode VI geschaut. Das Laserschwert hat aus jedem Winkel den  gleichen Durchmesser, soll heißen, du benötigst nichtmal ein perspektivisches Tracking. Zwei unabhängige Trackings reichen. Du wirst ein Script brauchen, um das Solid zwischen die Punkte zu bekommen... Werd mal drüber nachdenken 
Gut wäre, wenn sich der Schwertkämpfer nicht in der Tiefe bewegt, damit der Durchmesser des Schwertes nicht zusätzlich animiert werden muss...


----------



## axn (22. April 2006)

Hier ein Test inklusive Script. Quellmaterial war ein 3D-Stock. Das macht das Tracking natürlich einfacher. Hatte aber keine Lust mit dem Besen durchs Zimmer zu fuchteln...


----------



## lukashoe (24. April 2006)

Super,danke!
Hast du an den virtuellen Stock zwei weiße Punkte oder so angehängt?(Beim Besenstiel Tischtennisbälle)

Hmm... Beim Kampf drehen wir uns auch und bewegen den Stock.Aber nicht in Richtung Kamera. Also keine Tiefe! Kannst du mir vieleicht die .AE Datei schicken (oder wird das zu groß?)


----------



## lukashoe (24. April 2006)

Hmm... Ich hab gerade noch mal überlegt. Wenn ich das drehe. stehe ich frontal zur Kamera also doch in der Tiefe. Probiers aber erst mal überhaupt aus.


----------



## axn (26. April 2006)

Schon wieder nicht am Netz... Die AFX-Datei hab ich nicht mehr... Die nützt dir sowieso nicht viel. Alles relevante siehst du eigentlich auf der 2. Grafik. 
Wie schon gesagt, beim schauen der alten Star-Wars-Episode ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie die perspektivische Größenänderung des Schwertdurchmessers bei Drehungen ignorieren. Durch den Glow fällt das nur auf, wenn man darauf achtet. Solange du dich also nur drehst, und nicht mehrere Meter auf der Z-Achse durch den Raum rennst, und nicht gerade eine extreme Weitwinkeleinstellung verwendst, gibt es kein Problem...

mfg

axn


----------



## lukashoe (27. April 2006)

Ich dachte die hätten das mit Rotoscoping gemacht?


----------



## axn (27. April 2006)

Sicherlich. Trotzdem sieht man, dass nich besonders darauf geachtet wurde. Und es wird deutlich, dass es kein Problem ist. - Es fällt nicht nennenswert auf.


----------

